# 6 nations rugby



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

Will the rugby be shown on Spanish t.v. I live in Zaragoza,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

morro said:


> Will the rugby be shown on Spanish t.v. I live in Zaragoza,


I very much doubt it. Rugby has limited appeal to the Spaniards, and Six Nations Championship doesn't feature Spain. But matches are covered by BBC and Sky, and you should have no trouble watching in British or Irish bars with satellite TV.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It might be on teledeporte. That has rugby sometimes.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It might be on teledeporte. That has rugby sometimes.


Our local Spanish bars nearly all show 6 nations Rugby. I think it comes on Spanish Satellite.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Our local Spanish bars nearly all show 6 nations Rugby. I think it comes on Spanish Satellite.


The only place I can find it is a canal plus sports channel. Which is annoying as we only have TDT!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

andmac said:


> The only place I can find it is a canal plus sports channel. Which is annoying as we only have TDT!


You must find a way guys. Go into your locals and demand it. Spain needs to get into Rugby. The opener on Friday I think may be a cracker. 

And I have a dream that one day The Pumas will make it 7 nations and they will play their games in Spain. OK it is a long shot dream but unless the Pumas are playing England I always wish them well. Damn tough playing rugby when the nearest opposition are 8000 miles away


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Our local doesn't have a sports licence for the TV. I did ask them that since when did such a triviality matter, but they can't get the rugby.

Can't even find it on any of the Catalan channels either, which is gutting. Thought they might have it with Perpignan being (French) Catalonia and a big rugby town. 

Might have to drive three hours and cross the Pyrenees!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

OMG, Spain in the Seven Nations - something else for us to beat the rest of the world at!!


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

morro said:


> Will the rugby be shown on Spanish t.v. I live in Zaragoza,


The only place youll see it is on canal plus, they have exclusive rights! My spanish husband is a rugby fan and thats the only way he can watch it or on my sky system in english.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The Pumas (Argentina) will be in the 4 nations (southern hemisphere ex tri-nations) from 2012 and sadly will therefore not be playing in the 7 nations based in Spain.

Spain have no chance whatever of playing in the 6 nations (sadly - it would be good wouldn't it?).

I have never had a problem watching 6 nations rugby in Spanish bars - I think it's on Canal+ .

My bar however has Sky so you are all welcome to come down here and watch - see you tomorrow.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Or get yourself a small dish (60 or 80cm will do) and a free to air receiver, set it up, and watch it live on BBC Sports streams....nice and easy to recieve across most of spain!

(contary to post above I dont think Sky has the 6 nations rights, just BBC, and S4C, )

I know it is on Digital+ and not on TDT.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

sat said:


> Or get yourself a small dish (60 or 80cm will do) and a free to air receiver, set it up, and watch it live on BBC Sports streams....nice and easy to recieve across most of spain!
> 
> (contary to post above I dont think Sky has the 6 nations rights, just BBC, and S4C, )
> 
> I know it is on Digital+ and not on TDT.


I know - I was blagging


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

sat said:


> Or get yourself a small dish (60 or 80cm will do) and a free to air receiver, set it up, and watch it live on BBC Sports streams....nice and easy to recieve across most of spain!
> 
> (contary to post above I dont think Sky has the 6 nations rights, just BBC, and S4C, )
> 
> I know it is on Digital+ and not on TDT.


Got a 60cm dish as bought a caravan and accessories to move here. We can get the Sports streams in Castellon province. I didn't realise they would have the rugby.

I am 35 and have watched the 6 nations (or 5 nations as was) for probably 30 years, rugby union is the only sport I enjoy, playing or watching.

I will go up to the finca tomorrow and get the dish and the tv and watch it all on our patio, with a glass of wine or three,

Thank you for the information.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Well great opener. Great commentary and Brian Moore on top form. Flood and Wilkinson - what a duo.

Hopefully Wales will get it together and thrash France. And England are on their way 

Hope everyone who wanted it found a TV


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Well great opener. Great commentary and Brian Moore on top form. Flood and Wilkinson - what a duo.
> 
> Hopefully Wales will get it together and thrash France. And England are on their way
> 
> Hope everyone who wanted it found a TV


Well at least we won - no easy feat in Cardiff. I'm not quite sure what you mean by "Brian Moore in top form" though. He's a ****. So was he in top **** form?:confused2:


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Well at least we won - no easy feat in Cardiff. I'm not quite sure what you mean by "Brian Moore in top form" though. He's a ****. So was he in top **** form?:confused2:


He may not be everyone's cup of tea but he is at least a very knowledgeable and at times amusing fellow who can communicate to the masses. And he has fun. I think he compliments well the rest of the BBC team.

Anyway another couple of interesting games today. 

Have Ireland one last celebration in them before some of their legends retire? Wish I could be in an Irish bar in Madrid today.

And which France will turn up today?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> He may not be everyone's cup of tea but he is at least a very knowledgeable and at times amusing fellow who can communicate to the masses. And he has fun. I think he compliments well the rest of the BBC team.
> 
> Anyway another couple of interesting games today.
> 
> ...


Sadly I fear the current Irish squad has had its day but I suppose they might just manage one more. 

I support Italy after England - I guess it's an underdog thing. I would just love to be at the Stadio Flaminio today. 

When I'm rich I'm going to follow sport, well rugby and cricket anyway, around the world. 

I usually support Scotland to the same extent that they support England - i.e. not at all - however I will try to today as we could do with France getting a bit of a stuffing. Can't see that happening though really.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Sadly I fear the current Irish squad has had its day but I suppose they might just manage one more.
> 
> I support Italy after England - I guess it's an underdog thing. I would just love to be at the Stadio Flaminio today.
> 
> ...


So apart from Mr Moore we think absolutely alike  I have many friends in Scotland, some of them scottish, but when it comes to rugby or football I can only enjoy their losses. Sad really because I always supported Wales, N Ireland and Scotland at everything and even Ireland above the rest. But when I saw the scots hatred of England (remembering we are only talking about sport ), I decided enough was enough. So I started to enjoy any scottish downfall and bought shares in flag companies 

But as you say anything that nibbles at the French would be good so I'll pray for a draw as rare as those are in Rugby.

Enjoy your rugby Jimenato and don't forget every now and again to give us an update on bars and smoking. I find real observation so much better than the opinions of those who are entrenched and guess


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

What a travesty, Italy deserved to have their first win. Driscoll's days are numbered, keep him for the World Cup and we'll have a chance


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

My lad went to see the match, he's still in Cardiff before he leaves for the Twilight Zone around 11 o'clock and then arrives home in the early hours.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> What a travesty, Italy deserved to have their first win. Driscoll's days are numbered, keep him for the World Cup and we'll have a chance


It was a great shame - so near, but credit to Ireland for pulling it back.

Italy can't be far from a big surprise - that would be beating France, England or Ireland. Remember that they have beaten both Wales and Scotland including in their first ever season they beat Scotland who were champions at the time, and in another season they beat them both.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We haven't put a satellite dish up yet as we don't know if we will stay in our current home (rented) or move to another at the end of the 11 month contract. We have a Spanish dish that receives Spanish TV and thousands of useless German channels plus BBC News, CNN, Sky News int. and so on but no entertainment channels in English. So, after considering many options I finally found a site called UKNova. It's free and you can download a large number of programmes including the 6 Nations. Only problem is that you have to watch stuff some hours after broadcast but for me that isn't a problem since we used to have Sky + and recorded nearly everything anyway. The OH can now watch Dancing on Ice and is a happy person again. Only thing with UKNova is obviously you must have an internet connection and at least a speed of 1Mgb and you have to sign up for an account which can take some time as they restrict the number of members to 35000. I had to wait 6 weeks before a slot became available. But most are ex-pats and most are very helpful on the tech forums. They do ask for donations to help with their running costs but otherwise it is free.


----------

